# Looking for lease or club



## rober135 (Sep 14, 2011)

Hello everyone, 

I know I am behind on the season but I am looking for a small plot (<100 acres) land lease, hunting club (<$1,000) or group lease within 100 miles of Atlanta. I don't need anything fancy, just an outlet from the big city where I can maybe take a deer or a turkey. I bow hunt mostly. Thanks in advance for your help. 

Ben 
benjamin.e.roberts(at)gmail.com


----------



## Randyfyer (Sep 14, 2011)

I have a club in Carroll Co. and need 3 more members if you're interested. Lots of deer and turkey.


----------



## killa86 (Sep 15, 2011)

hello. we have a great club in washington county sandersville ga and we are still in need of a couple of members 387 acres 7-8 hunters total right now i have 4 with 2 more committed although i havent seen any money yet. we have 17 stands in place 4 box stands, 6 ladder stands and 7 loc ons i also have 2 more ladders to put up and a loc on i need some climbing sticks though. we have a camp with power and will soon be working on a shower house call me if you are interested or send me a pm i will be there saturday afternoon through sunday afternoon 678 409 6590 thanks tommy. oh yeah this is prime, prime land. you will be impressed.price is 650.00


----------



## mossberg500 (Sep 22, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## church (Oct 6, 2011)

i have a club in monroe co off of hwy 74 and lindsey rd its 653acre at 10.00 an acre.i need members ten would be 655.00 dollars or thirteen would be 505.00 dollars,we have six that is committed,so far.give me a call at 478-394-8817 cell thanks terry


----------



## thumbuster (Oct 6, 2011)

I have a club with 350 acres private land.  Have leased this for the last 4 years. Prior to that we had 540 acres leased from same property owner.  Have hunted Washington county for the last 10 years.  We have 5 members.  Need five more to get cost down.  I had always gotten at least 3 per year.  Biggest was 8 point at 181 lbs.  Camp ground no water/power.  we use generators.  Can contact me at 7705271526


----------



## kevin7169 (Oct 13, 2011)

Kevin here. If you have not joined a club, we have 210 acres and need one more member to make a total of 5 for the year! $550 for year including turkey in spring. Kevin @ 678-423-4468


----------



## Buck Hunter (Oct 18, 2011)

Warren Co. hunt club needs two more members for our 478 acre lease. We have a good mixture of hardwoods and pines and also a swamp on part of the property. 2 power lines. good areas for food plots. Spouse and children under 18 are included. The property is less than a mile from the ogeechee river. $650 per year. call Wayne @ 770-315-6895 or wayne.lively@hotmail.com
__________________


----------

